# upgrade and new forum look [coming on Sunday] Now Here!



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

If everything goes as planned, I'll be upgrading the forums to the latest version of the vBulletin software on Sunday morning.  There will be some new functionality and also a new design.

The design is going to be almost exactly the same as the design used by vbulletin.com.  Our colors and header will be different, but nearly everything else will be the same.  I've shown it to the moderators. Not all of them liked it, but I think everybody will get used to it over time.

This change will not be without problems.  Please report any problems to me here in the C&S forum!

I hope to have the forums back online around noon or 1pm US Eastern Time (GTM -4, 6-7pm in continental Europe) on Sunday.

Mike


----------



## dontworry

I'm a new entry, Mike 
For any upgrade i thank you in advance and it will surely be successful.
So i'm actually curious to log in by Sunday to see all updates.
Enjoy the weekend,
un saluto dall'Italia


----------



## Blackman

I'll surely miss the old design, but I'm confident you'll do a good job with the new one. So, see you on Sunday...


----------



## Inèss2336

Je suis impaciente de voir le nouveau design


----------



## WyomingSue

You don't need to have it up until after the Women's World Cup is over anyhow  .


----------



## frenchifried

vbulletin.com looks pretty messy to me - I'm probably being reactionary. I just hope we don't have to have those doomy black bands that Google has forced onto the world.


----------



## poetpenpassion

Hello, please, i don`t want new colors, i don`t want, i`m crying! Yelena, Russia.


----------



## darthjavader

So many years with this design.....I'll miss it!!

vBulletin.com seems pretty nice though. We'll get used to it!!

Let's hope there isn't too many problems, my job depends on it. LoL!


----------



## swift

Oh dear...


----------



## cyberpedant

I participate in "Windows Secrets Forums," which uses the latest vBulletin software (vBulletin® Version 4.1.4 ) and have been very pleased with it except for one facet: low contrast. I imagine this is a matter of the webmaster's preferences, so I vote for the colors you're using on the present setup.


----------



## swift

Sólo bromeaba. Espero que todo salga bien, Mike. Los colores y el diseño no serán muy bonitos para algunos pero WRF son lo que son por su gente principalmente, y eso no va a cambiar por el nuevo diseño.


----------



## Masood

Mike,

Hopefully this isn't the case, but will the new version be like some other forums which contain stats in your profile, telling you who has been visiting your profile page?

I'd find that rather spooky and I'd rather not know those details, to be honest.


----------



## fitter.happier

Not digging it!

Oh well...


----------



## swift

Mike, will you enable the 'share buttons'? I think it's a nice feature to implement.


----------



## mkellogg

We have to upgrade to the latest version of vBulletin sooner or later.  There is no avoiding the new design!

Masood - No, I have no plans for anything like that.
Swift - I think you be used to it after a week.
 - share buttons - I'll add the Facebook stuff after a few days.
cyberpedant - I have been working with the colors to avoid the low-contrast that is the default. (If anybody here is good with colors and CSS, feel free to suggest alternates after the upgrade.)


----------



## david314

It's all good, baby! Uncle Mike is gonna make everything just fine!


----------



## k-in-sc

I'll miss the old style! I just hope there will be an option to display gender on the posts along with people's other information.


----------



## machadinho

But please just don't add too much stuff to the theme.¹
The less cluttered, the more readable.

¹Like icons, buttons, Facebook etc.


----------



## Alxmrphi

People will miss the old design??
I guess I´m used to it but it sure is quite dated and I think a more modern version would be good, I mean in 2005 it was ok, but it is definitely time for a change (IMHO).


----------



## mirx

I am already overwhelmed with nostalgia.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

david314 said:


> It's all good, baby! Uncle Mike is gonna make everything just fine!


 

***

I'm also going to miss a lot the old style...


----------



## Keith Bradford

machadinho said:


> But please just don't add too much stuff to the theme.¹
> The less cluttered, the more readable.
> 
> ¹Like icons, buttons, Facebook etc.


 

Hear, hear!


----------



## George French

Why change?
What are the advantages?
What's wrong with the current?
*Don't do it!!!!!!!*
You still have time to *change your mind*......

GF..

*If it isn't broken don't change it..*


----------



## Mhelena

I'll miss this design but I'm always open to change, which is the only constant in our lives. 
Good luck!


----------



## ErOtto

mkellogg said:


> This change will not be without problems. Please report any problems to me here in the C&S forum!


 
This 'problems to come' are easy to avoid.

I'm sure you heard the 'supposed to be English'-expression "never change a running system" (if it ain't broke, don't fix it). 

I will also miss the actual look... simple, clear, easy to use. 

Re
Er


----------



## miguel89

mirx said:


> I am already overwhelmed with nostalgia.


So am I.


But I'll be looking forward to it.
One question, though: will there be a style with large fonts? Everything looks so tiny on vBulletin's board.


----------



## tandilense

hola, MKellog. Gracias por el aviso y por la modificación. Acabo de visitar la página de vBulletin.com y parece bastante legible. Confío en que suceda lo mismo con la nueva apariencia de WR, que está buena hasta ahora. ¡Buen finde a todo el mundo!


----------



## tandilense

Re-hola, MKellogg... Pregunto lo mismo que Miguel89 con respecto al tamaño de la tipografía. Otra vez buen finde!


----------



## KusturicaGirl

Let's see.... ^.^


----------



## mkellogg

miguel89 said:


> One question, though: will there be a style with large fonts? Everything looks so tiny on vBulletin's board.


The fonts in the new version are the exact same size on my screen, but they might be different in yours. Are you familiar with ctrl-+, ctrl-minus and ctrl-0?  You may have adjusted the font display size here and that is why it looks smaller there.  (If you want to show me the difference after tghe change, you might want to take a screenshot now.)



George French said:


> Why change?
> What are the advantages?
> What's wrong with the current?


vBulletin is no longer developing with the style we are using.  If we are to take advantage of any of the changes and improvements, and even to fix any security issues, we need to keep up to date.


----------



## Hector9

I agree with the update, even while I'm used to the current style, I think it's a good idea, can't wait to see it.

It also has WYSIWYG for non-webkit browsers (Google chrome, opera, etc)


----------



## dwcinfo

Looks great to me - muy corriente 

Michele in Canada


----------



## mirx

dwcinfo said:


> - muy corriente
> 
> Michele in Canada


I am of the same opinion.


----------



## vsop44

I kind of agree with the "if it ain't broke ,don't fix it" ers , but I for one would still be using windows ...97...


----------



## ILT

Already looking forward to the new desing, but I know I'll miss this one, for a little while.


----------



## miguel89

mkellogg said:


> The fonts in the new version are the exact same size on my screen, but they might be different in yours. Are you familiar with ctrl-+, ctrl-minus and ctrl-0?  You may have adjusted the font display size here and that is why it looks smaller there.  (If you want to show me the difference after tghe change, you might want to take a screenshot now.)


I'm using the "Large Fonts" style that can be chosen from the drop-down menu located at the bottom of the site.

But I've tried the zooming function provided by the browser and I think it is OK. The result is almost identical.​


----------



## Riverplatense

I very much liked the old design: clear, beautiful and good to handle. However, the new design looks acceptable as well and we'll get used to it, too.


----------



## luckyme

mkellogg said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> If everything goes as planned, I'll be upgrading the forums to the latest version of the vBulletin software on Sunday morning. There will be some new functionality and also a new design.
> 
> The design is going to be almost exactly the same as the design used by vbulletin.com. Our colors and header will be different, but nearly everything else will be the same. I've shown it to the moderators. Not all of them liked it, but I think everybody will get used to it over time.
> 
> This change will not be without problems. Please report any problems to me here in the C&S forum!
> 
> I hope to have the forums back online around noon or 1pm US Eastern Time (GTM -4, 6-7pm in continental Europe) on Sunday.
> 
> Mike



Hi Mike, I can't wait to see it!


----------



## honeyheart

I always thought the current style was too "serious"; I like the new design because it looks youthful.


----------



## pob14

I'm on a couple of other boards with that style. I _hate_ it.  

But I'll live with it (like I have a choice?)


----------



## beandme

Friends I know I'm new and I was getting used to it but I think changes are good!!!
Greetings from Venezuela...


----------



## frenchifried

As a newcomer to WR - I don't really feel I have a voice - but as there are thousands of us - who reallly love this forum - don't you think - as a matter of 'politesse', that you could have put this to the vote? What happened to Democracy? Google certainly doesn't believe in it any more, but I am surprised at WordReference.com. Change isn't necessarily always the best thing.


----------



## london calling

Any improvements are welcome, Mike!


----------



## catrina

Gracias, Mike
Felicidades y espero que todo salga de acuerdo al plan 
¿O sea que aunque quiera no puedo trabajar el domingo en la mañana?
Bueno, Le Tour está super emocionante y esto me da una buena excusa para verlo
Muchos saludos


----------



## divina

Question : Will all of the archives and old posts be transferred to the new format?


----------



## dePrades

Will it be possible to log in with old stuff? From time to time I only have the chance to log in with an old computer (win 98 and IE 6) and I really appreciate the chance of post and read the comments... Will the changes keep this possibility?


----------



## panjandrum

To reinforce what Mike said a few posts ago.
This happens.

As a user of vBulletin, there is a choice:
... upgrade to the latest version
OR
... keep going with an old, insecure, and unsupported version.

That is not a real choice, so it is simply a question of when to change.

Good luck for the upgrade, Mike, these things rarely run smoothly


----------



## danalto

Alxmrphi said:


> People will miss the old design??
> I guess I´m used to it but it sure is quite dated and I think a more modern version would be good, I mean in 2005 it was ok, but it is definitely time for a change (IMHO).



I *do *quote Alex! Any upgrade will be welcome!
Thank you, Mike! Take care!


----------



## Parla

Like many others, I'm of the "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" persuasion. It ain't broke. But [muttering to self] keep an open mind...keep an open mind...keep an open mind...


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Mike, I trust you, and I think I am not the only one. In any case, I have survived larger changes in my life.


----------



## mxyzptlk63

Hi, current design fits perfectly with mobile phones with small screen and Opera Mini 4.2. Please keep in mind also these needs during hupgrade. From the vBullettin link I couldn't undertand if it is OK for mobile devices. Thank you.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

frenchifried said:


> As a newcomer to WR - I don't really feel I have a voice - but as there are thousands of us - who reallly love this forum - don't you think - as a matter of 'politesse', that you could have put this to the vote? What happened to Democracy? Google certainly doesn't believe in it any more, but I am surprised at WordReference.com. Change isn't necessarily always the best thing.



Fortunately, these forums are not democratic. And our opinion doesn't matter much when it comes to using an up to date software.


----------



## surikata

Am l old and crusty at age 58? Maybe.
It's such a very good board, Mr Kellogg....But such a shame to change things.
Thank you for your work these past years.


----------



## mxyzptlk63

I gave a look at it now. Maybe because not registred it does not seems appropriate for mobile devices. Please check better your decisions. Thank you.


----------



## surikata

> Originally Posted by *frenchifried*
> As a newcomer to WR - I don't really feel I have a voice - but as there are thousands of us - who reallly love this forum - don't you think - as a matter of 'politesse', that you could have put this to the vote? What happened to Democracy? Google certainly doesn't believe in it any more, but I am surprised at WordReference.com. Change isn't necessarily always the best thing.


A vote procedure would have taken a very long time. And how long should a vote poll be open.



> Fortunately, these forums are not democratic. And our opinion doesn't matter much when it comes to using an up to date software.


 
But they are completly free to use.


----------



## mkellogg

catrina - I'm not sure how you use the forums in your work, but we will be linking to the Google cache of WRF while the forums are down.  You shouldn't be working on Sunday morning anyway!
divina - old posts will certainly be accessible (after the upgrade)
dePrades - I think there shouldn't be any problem with IE6 other than you would have to use the basic editor.
mxyzptlk63 - I won't enable the mobile view on Sunday, but soon we will have an excellent mobile view of the forums. This will be one of the key new features.

Wish me luck!


----------



## panjandrum

Parla said:


> Like many others, I'm of the "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" persuasion. It ain't broke. But [muttering to self] keep an open mind...keep an open mind...keep an open mind...


I'm in there too, but sometimes "no change" is not an option.


----------



## Hector9

mkellogg said:


> mxyzptlk63 - I won't enable it on Sunday



What you won't enable on Sunday *mkellogg*? The mobile version of the forum or the vBulletin 4.x version?


----------



## GreenGuy

Ah ça va être tellement le fun de voir la nouvelle design....on a passer trop de temps avec celle-ci, il faut la changer. J'ai hâte!


----------



## Calambur

Espero ser capaz de comprender cómo funciona el nuevo sistema, pero no me tengo mucha fe. Me parece poco amigable, complicado.
¡Una pena que hayas decidido cambiar éste!


----------



## albertovidal

Mike
I've already saved the present design. So, I sincerely hope the new one will be, at least, as good as the "old" one.
Regards


----------



## Already-Seen

From some of the comments in this thread, I get the impression that not everyone understands that we _are_ already using vBulletin (if you scroll down to the bottom of this page, you'll see: 'Powered by vBulletin®.') 

We are updating to a newer version not changing platforms. vBulletin 4.0 was released in December 2009 and Mike has postponed upgrading the forums to make sure vB works out all the potential glitches before we upgrade. But eventually, we have to upgrade (see here, how having non-supported software is not desirable.)


----------



## frenchifried

Already-Seen I updated  on strong recommendation by Google to Chrome. My system crashed and I lost $$$$ worth of work - or crap - you don't know whether to laugh or cry. At least I don't have memorable stuff stored here.


----------



## chileno

Mike,

Good luck with the new design. Hopefully it will be a smooth transition on your end as well as on ours.

I also hope it will be able to serve coffee too!


----------



## 涼宮

If the design in the same as that web, I strongly say *no. It's horrible! *

I prefer my dear old WR, forever blue WR  I think it will be hard for me to get used to a new one TwT

All the old posts in the whole forum will be in the new one as if nothing happened? I do not want to see everything erased TwT I will cry as hell if everything gets erased, I am missing this old design already !!


----------



## Cagey

Yes, the old posts will appear with a new look.  

(What does _TwT_ mean?)


----------



## 涼宮

Cagey said:


> Yes, the old posts will appear with a new look.
> 
> (What does _TwT_ mean?)


 
It's a crying face! the Ts are the eyes shedding tears and the W is a cute mouth. Imagination imagination


----------



## swift

It's just one of those unfathomable smileys, Cagey... Like ^^ or  or ¬¬ or T.T (crying??)...


----------



## Hector9

Cagey said:


> (What does _TwT_ mean?)



He tries to represent a face crying "T" (eye) "w" (Mouth) and "T" (eye) [*TwT*]

I'm not sure whether that's allowed on these forums..I don't like them either..

P.S *Nothing* will be erased with the new design guys..


----------



## swift

*Calambur* querida:



Calambur said:


> Espero ser capaz de comprender cómo funciona el nuevo sistema, pero no me tengo mucha fe. Me parece poco amigable, complicado.
> ¡Una pena que hayas decidido cambiar éste!



Yo puedo comprender que la fuerza de la costumbre, así como la familiaridad con una interfaz tan limpia como la actual, mueva a algunos a emitir sus reservas sobre la conveniencia —y hasta la idoneidad— de este cambio que ha sido anunciado por Mike. Sin embargo, hay que reconocer que Mike ha estado esperando a que el _software_ provea una plataforma confiable para hacer este cambio. Como ya se ha dicho, el problema es que la versión actual ya no está siendo desarrollada por _vBulletin_ y mantener el foro con una versión del _software_ desactualizada y sin soporte técnico sería peligroso: el cambio se impone.

Estoy seguro de que todos nos acostumbraremos en poco tiempo y empezaremos a sentirnos más cómodos. No logro explicarme tanto conservadurismo, la verdad.


----------



## mizbooty

Sorry Mike if you already answered this, but as of what time will the site be unavailable?


----------



## 涼宮

swift said:


> *Calambur* querida:
> 
> 
> 
> Yo puedo comprender que la fuerza de la costumbre, así como la familiaridad con una interfaz tan limpia como la actual, mueva a algunos a emitir sus reservas sobre la conveniencia —y hasta la idoneidad— de este cambio que ha sido anunciado por Mike. Sin embargo, hay que reconocer que Mike ha estado esperando a que el _software_ provea una plataforma confiable para hacer este cambio. Como ya se ha dicho, el problema es que la versión actual ya no está siendo desarrollada por _vBulletin_ y mantener el foro con una versión del _software_ desactualizada y sin soporte técnico sería peligroso: el cambio se impone.
> 
> Estoy seguro de que todos nos acostumbraremos en poco tiempo y empezaremos a sentirnos más cómodos. No logro explicarme tanto conservadurismo, la verdad.


 
Hay algo que se llama cariño, y hay gente que cuando le tiene cariño a algo y lo encuentra perfecto, no quiere que eso cambie nunca. Lo llamamos eternidad  Aunque el cambio sea necesario, sólo déjanos en nuestra melancolía ñañarosa de nostalgia.


----------



## swift

¿Ya viste cuántos mensajes he publicado en estos foros? Y te puedo decir que en total se pasan de 10 000. Si eso no es cariño, no sé qué es. He sido miembro de estos foros por casi seis años y te puedo asegurar que no sólo le tengo cariño a WR sino a mucha gente que participa en los foros. Sin embargo, mi cariño sería herido si por una falla en el _software_ los foros dejaran de funcionar correctamente. Si podemos evitar esos inconvenientes, ¿por qué plañir?

Francamente, si hubieran hecho una encuesta para preguntarnos si estábamos de acuerdo con el cambio, no habríamos obtenido un resultado muy distinto del que se ha hecho manifiesto hoy: algunos estamos a la expectativa, emocionados y contentos porque seguiremos disfrutando de todo lo que nos dan los foros; otros se muestran recelosos y hasta férreamente opuestos al cambio. Nada de eso cambia el hecho de que la actualización del _software_ es imperativa.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Seikun

I like wordreference.com's design and I would like it to remain this way. I like the purple all over the screen the way it is displayed, etc.

If asked, I want the site to remain just like now. Glad to know there will be new features, but this design is ok to me.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

_"Nothing endures but change"_. - Heraclitus

Us humans are so reluctant to change, but at the same time, so easily adaptable to it. I hope our troubles are few with the upgrade.

Also, if it's wishful thinking time, I'd love some new emoticons. A shrugging one would be very useful for me. 

Regards.


----------



## LMorland

mizbooty said:


> Sorry Mike if you already answered this, but as of what time will the site be unavailable?


No, I've read through all the posts, and Mike only said when it will be back up, also adding that one shouldn't be working on a Sunday morning!

But Mike, _Sunday morning where you are is late Sunday afternoon/Sunday evening _from where I sit, and I have two huge translation projects to finish this weekend!  So* I would love to know when you plan to take the site down.*  (I understand that you can't promise a precise time to bring it back up.)

For the record, the current look is just fine with me, too (it's not too serious, in my opinion!), although I understand completely the necessity to upgrade.  In any case, it can't possibly be hard as my transition from MS-DOS to Windows! 

Hmmm... I just went to a page of an actual Forum on vBulletin and it looks okay to me.  It's still blue!


----------



## Calambur

swift said:


> ...mantener el foro con una versión del _software_ desactualizada y sin soporte técnico sería peligroso: el cambio se impone.
> 
> Estoy seguro de que todos nos acostumbraremos en poco tiempo y empezaremos a sentirnos más cómodos. No logro explicarme tanto conservadurismo, la verdad.


Puedo entender la necesidad del cambio, pero que logre captar las nuevas pautas es otra cosa, y no sé si seré capaz.
El conservadurismo, en mi caso, probablemente se deba a mi edad. A los que no hemos nacido con la computación nos cuesta más aprender estas cosas.


----------



## Parla

Seikun said:


> I like wordreference.com's design and I would like it to remain this way. I like the purple all over the screen the way it is displayed, etc.
> 
> If asked, I want the site to remain just like now. Glad to know there will be new features, but this design is ok to me.



Purple?  You see *purple*?


----------



## abigailmartin

I hope it will all be good maintaining the simplicity. Pray all goes well.


----------



## Seikun

Parla said:


> Purple?  You see *purple*?


Show me the range of purple colour and maybe I could tell you what colour.

You might say it is blue or who knows what colour. Anyway, isn't this colour close to purple?

Violet, purple, blue...


----------



## LMorland

Seikun said:


> Anyway, isn't this colour close to purple?


Well, the message box (the one I'm writing in at the moment) has a frame that is colored with a shade that could be considered to be on the violet side of blue.  But the frame of the Forum itself is *light blue*/*dark blue*!


----------



## catrina

mkellogg said:


> catrina - I'm not sure how you use the forums in your work, but we will be linking to the Google cache of WRF while the forums are down.  You shouldn't be working on Sunday morning anyway!
> divina - old posts will certainly be accessible (after the upgrade)
> dePrades - I think there shouldn't be any problem with IE6 other than you would have to use the basic editor.
> mxyzptlk63 - I won't enable it on Sunday, but soon we will have an excellent mobile view of the forums. This will be one of the key new features.
> 
> Wish me luck!



Good luck!!!!


----------



## johngiovanni

"...fortune is so variant, and the wheel so moveable, there nis none constant abiding..." 
(_Le Morte d'Arthur_, Sir Thomas Malory)

"Que peu de temps suffit pour changer toutes choses!" (Victor Hugo)

"Si chiude una porta, si apre un portone." (Proverbio italiano)

"_Mutatis mutandis_. *He did what needed to be done*." - Companion of Trevor Goodchild, Aeon Flux, "The Purge".


----------



## mxyzptlk63

It seems the mobile view is tailored for smartphone only, iPhone and Android devices. Standard mobile phones are kept out. vBullettin is only a web interface on top a DB containing all posts (there is also the "archive" interface, the one that google scan - see HW Upgrade forum - but I don't know if enabled here). What about to keep current WR forum interface on an its own URL - I don't like the words "old" and "new" and prefer numerical label // Proposal, use the year when current WR version was released // - e.g. "forum2005.wr.com" and leave the current "forum.wr.com" for the new interface. At least for some time in order to get trained by the new interface bul leaving a safe boat when something goes wrong.


----------



## LMorland

johngiovanni said:


> "...fortune is so variant, and the wheel so moveable, there *is no* constant abiding..."  (_Le Morte d'Arthur_, Sir Thomas Malory)
> 
> "Que peu de temps suffit pour changer toutes choses!" (Victor Hugo)
> 
> "Si chiude una porta, si apre un portone." (Proverbio italiano)


You see, Mike, how momentous this change is in the lives of WRF members, that it requires the likes of Malory and Victor Hugo to express the depth of our emotion!


----------



## Longlord

Anything that might to make WR a little more user-friendly would be welcome.
One feels at times like a veritable slave of the mouse-click. Sad that so great a repository of knowledge belittles us users.


----------



## Fiera mente

I just got a subscription email with the url that starts with an ip address (184.xxx.xxx.xxx <-- not sure if I can write it) and it goes to the forum with the new style.

I logged in and I'm the only user online.

Is this normal?

If it's a beta forum I'm not sure why I got that email...


----------



## dec-sev

frenchifried said:


> vbulletin.com looks pretty messy to me


Entirely of your opinion.


poetpenpassion said:


> Hello, please, i don`t want new colors, i don`t want, i`m crying! Yelena, Russia.


It doesn't look like that the matter will be solved in a democratic way  No need to cry for the old design. Take a look at this:


> Not all of them liked it, but I think *everybody will get used to it over time*.


We are not asked, we are informed.


----------



## mxyzptlk63

Now I am at my laptop. I confirm what I see from here (in the linked vBullettin forum) is totally different from what I can see from my mobile phone. From mobile phones vBullettin forum is unreadable!

Current WR forum is perfect for both laptop AND mobile phones; the best interface I've seen so far on mobile phones.

Can you address me to the mobile version of https://www.vbulletin.com/forum/ so I can give a deeper look at it? I cannot find it. Thank you.


----------



## LMorland

Longlord said:


> One feels at times like a veritable slave of  the mouse-click. Sad that so great a repository of knowledge belittles  us users.


What?  I've been a member of WRF for far longer than you, and I have _no idea _what you're talking about -- _slave of the mouse click? _WRF is _belittling to users?  _

By the way, even if you use a Mac, you can free of yourself of the mouse much of the time by using the TAB and ENTER keys.  I use those all the time on the Forum, as well as the PAGE UP key, and it saves a _lot_ of time.  I translate professionally, I'm often looking up words under great time pressure, and I do not agree with your characterisations at all!


----------



## Seikun

LMorland said:


> Well, the message box (the one I'm writing in at the moment) has a frame that is colored with a shade that could be considered to be on the violet side of blue.  But the frame of the Forum itself is *light blue*/*dark blue*!


Thanks for the information.
Maybe a overreacted a little u.u


----------



## ErOtto

dec-sev said:


> We are not asked, we are informed.


 
Where is written that internet or moderated forums are democratic?


----------



## Crazy Man Michael

It seems that every time I join a forum I only have a few weeks to get used to the look of the place then they go and redesign it! And here we go again! Oh well, as we say in English, plus ça change....Still, a forum is only as good as its posters make it, so I have no complaints there.


----------



## Holymaloney

Come on guys ! Let's wait and see what's happened _after _it's happened and that means let's wait until _after_ Sunday. I for one am one of those people who are _always_ wary of any change but I hardly think Mike would do this if it wasn't necessary. Mike, I'm with you on this and I look forward to seeing what's what! Keep up the good work, these forums are great to participate in whatever their design is 
Cheers


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Calambur said:


> Puedo entender la necesidad del cambio, pero que logre captar las nuevas pautas es otra cosa, y no sé si seré capaz.
> El conservadurismo, en mi caso, probablemente se deba a mi edad. A los que no hemos nacido con la computación nos cuesta más aprender estas cosas.



Calamabur, por la información leída aquí, yo no esperartía grandes cambios en la forma de operar los foros, aunque sí algunas (pocas) nuevas funcionalidades que cada uno puede decidir si usa o no usa. Probablemente habrá cambios estéticos, pero tampoco esperaría un remezón con características de terremoto. Así que te sugiero no esperar el día de mañana con temor, sino que sólo con curiosidad. Curiosidad por ver cuáles son los cambios reales y qué tanto afectan tu manera de usar los foros. No me sorprendería si encuentras que te adaptas fácilmente a ellos.

En cuanto a edades ... yo tampoco nací con la computación. Y si la foto tuya que pones en tu perfil está más o menos actulizada, te llevo por varios años. Pero aprendí de niño a no "pasarme películas" antes de que ocurran los acontecimientos, sino que a esperar que éstos se produzcan. Lo que me ha servido montones, porque con mucha frecuencia, los cambios son bastante menos drásticos que lo que mucha gente empieza a imaginarse antes que ocurran.

Ánimo, estoy seguro que sobreviviremos.


----------



## Hector9

Estoy de acuerdo con *Oldy Nuts*, tranquilos que el cambio no será brusco 

Yo más que nada extrañaré el diseño actual  pero bueno, creo que es un gran cambio. 

Aparte luego se puede instalar otro diseño!! No es necesario utilizar obligatoriamente el que viene en vBulletin


----------



## Calambur

Hola, *Oldy Nuts*:
Gracias por tus palabras. Mi foto es del año pasado, y me llevas 19 años...
A esto: _...no "pasarme películas"..._ lo llamo yo _'no hacerse malasangre a cuenta', _y sé que no conviene, pero por el modelo que vi...
En fin, ojalá tengas razón.
Un saludo cordial.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Calambur said:


> Hola, *Oldy Nuts*:
> Gracias por tus palabras. Mi foto es del año pasado, y me llevas 19 años...
> A esto: _...no "pasarme películas"..._ lo llamo yo _'no hacerse malasangre a cuenta', _y sé que no conviene, pero por el modelo que vi...
> En fin, ojalá tengas razón.
> Un saludo cordial.



Y no te olvides que, como ya lo han dicho muchos, lo más importante de estos foros es la gente con la que interactúas, y eso no cambiará...


----------



## k-in-sc

Yeah, Calambur, don't worry, it won't be that bad! But I'll miss the current style too!


----------



## mkellogg

mizbooty and others -I _plan_ to start at 9am and _hope_ to be done by 12 or 1pm, US Eastern Time.  It could take only two hours, it could last eight.  I don't know.  I will be giving people links to Google's cache of the site during that time.  Once I am able to bring the site back up, I will still be furiously modifying many aspects for quite few hours to get it working like our current forums.

mxyzptlk63 - Just watch the C&S forum and the style chooser at the bottom of the screen next week.  I will probably make the mobile style an option before I make it the default.  As for vbulletin.com, I have no idea what they are doing for mobile right now.


johngiovanni said:


> "...fortune is so variant, and the wheel so moveable, there nis none constant abiding..."
> (_Le Morte d'Arthur_, Sir Thomas Malory)
> 
> "Que peu de temps suffit pour changer toutes choses!" (Victor Hugo)
> 
> "Si chiude una porta, si apre un portone." (Proverbio italiano)
> 
> "_Mutatis mutandis_. *He did what needed to be done*." - Companion of Trevor Goodchild, Aeon Flux, "The Purge".


Haha. I think I will add these quotes to the "the forums are down for maintenance" page.  Start a new thread here in C&S with quotes is anybody wants to add to the list.


----------



## mxyzptlk63

Pardon, what C&S forum is?


----------



## Hector9

mxyzptlk63 said:


> Pardon, what C&S forum is?



C&S = *Comments and Suggestions forum*


----------



## Gernot Back

Hi Mike!



mkellogg said:


> - share buttons - I'll add the Facebook stuff after a few days.


I'm really looking forward to this. You might also want to offer facebook connect, in order to automatize sharing for those who would like to notify their facebook freinds about their posts on forum.wordreference.com  by default.



mkellogg said:


> I have been working with the colors to avoid the low-contrast that is the default. (If anybody here is good with colors and CSS, feel free to suggest alternates after the upgrade.)


Did you try the w3c accesscolor testing tool?

Kind regards

Gernot


----------



## miguel89

mkellogg said:


> Haha. I think I will add these quotes to the "the forums are down for maintenance" page.  Start a new thread here in C&S with quotes is anybody wants to add to the list.


Now, that would be amazing!


----------



## albertovidal

Seikun said:


> Show me the range of purple colour and maybe I could tell you what colour.
> 
> You might say it is blue or who knows what colour. Anyway, isn't this colour close to purple?
> 
> Violet, purple, blue...


*Púrpura*: http://www.fondosdepantalla.biz/wallpaper/Cielo-Color-Purpura/
*Violeta*: http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRHvVvq_RogQtVoOGvfMFZjnUtdmEX4uI13rwPOSPRM9pgba66TCw
*Azul*: http://www.google.com/search?q=colo...gc.r_pw.&fp=97eede9ed711c932&biw=1341&bih=601
Son colores bien distintos.
Saludos


----------



## swift

miguel89 said:


> Now, that would be amazing!


Done!


----------



## LMorland

mkellogg said:


> Haha. I think I will add these quotes to the "the forums are down for maintenance" page.  Start a new thread here in C&S with quotes is anybody wants to add to the list.


I don't have the time to start a new thread, but I would simply note that I don't agree with the translation of the last quote.  





> "_Mutatis mutandis_. *He did what needed to be done*."


It may have worked in _Aeon Flux_, but the usual meaning of the phrase is _things having been changed that needed to be (had to be, must be) changed_.  (Isn't Latin compact!  )

One reason being that _mutandis_ is a gerund (verbal noun), not a finite verb.  I would hope that WRF is one of the few places where I won't be considered an insufferable pedant for pointing this out! 

P.S. I just found a web page that explains it very well.


----------



## Parla

Seikun said:


> Show me the range of purple colour and maybe I could tell you what colour.
> 
> You might say it is blue or who knows what colour. Anyway, isn't this colour close to purple?



*These are purples. These are blues. 

*To me, the basic current color of the nonblack elements of the forum as seen on my screen is blue, specifically a cobalt blue.

Yes, blue is "close to" purple. And yellow is similarly "close to" green. But they're different.


----------



## Cagey

One of the problems with identifying colors is the words we use.  

However, in this case, another problem is that different computers will show the colors differently.  It is likely that on some computers this looks more purple than on others.


----------



## Bloodsun

Hola, Mike. No me opongo al cambio (de qué serviría), pero empiezo a temerlo. Entiendo que es necesario actualizar el software y todo eso, y estoy segura de que no tardaremos en acostumbrarnos. Lo cierto es que nunca dediqué tiempo para explorar este que tenemos ahora; mi uso de los foros es bastante básico.

Estoy de acuerdo con quien dijo que lo que hace de WR lo que es, es la gente. Y yo me he encariñado con la gente, no con un software. Al software me he acostumbrado. Y no hay que confundir cariño con costumbre. Perder un afecto es trágico; cambiar una costumbre no sólo no significa la muerte de nadie, sino que hasta puede ser bueno. El cambio nos recuerda que todo está en movimiento.

Mike: ¿este cambio nos traerá caritas nuevas? Necesitamos una lagrimeante, urgente. La grafía podría ser *:snif:*

Mike: estaría bueno que apareciera, al lado del nombre del posteador, si es mujer o varón, así evitaríamos confusiones al responder (en los muchos casos en que el nombre de usuario no refleja claramente el sexo).

Dije que no me opongo al cambio, pero tampoco es que me agrade la idea. Por mucho que esté de acuerdo con que los cambios son buenos, soy bastante conservadora. Me gustan las cosas como están, mientras funcionen. 

Lo que me gustaba de WR hasta ahora (mañana no sé si podré decir lo mismo) era que era: *simple, claro, básico, serio, sin publicidades* (espero que eso se mantenga), *sin botones de facebook ni twiter* (temo que mañana nos invada esa necesidad mundial de "estar conectados" y que, en consecuencia, WR deje de ser tan serio para pasar a ser otra red social más). En fin, que me sentía segura de toda esa locura cibernética aquí dentro de WR. Me parecía dentro de todo sano estar enchufada a la computadora tantas horas si era a WR, pues su apariencia sobria me dejaba pensar que era algo diferente. Que todavía algo se podía mantener sencillo.

Como sea... Mucha suerte, Mike.  Confío en que harás lo mejor. Y ten por seguro que seguiremos aquí, aunque sea para quejarnos, siempre fieles a WR.


Saludos.


PD: Menos mal que esta vez avisaron. Recuerdo la broma del *April fool´s day* (el botón de "destruir"). Nuestras reacciones de sorpresa y terror deben haber sido muy graciosas.


----------



## mkellogg

Bloodsun,
 - At first you will see new emoticons and you will probably hate them till I get the old ones back later in the day.
 - Facebook - Get used to these buttons. You won't see them tomorrow, but you will see them soon.  Really, they will be a minor distraction. We will still have thread composed of post in chronological order, and that is what is important.
 - Gender info? I think we decided against it years ago, but I'm happy to consider putting gender symbols or information on posts.  You will not see them tomorrow, though. We already have enough change planned for tomorrow.
 - April Fools Day - That is what everybody should be fearing!  I have something fun planned for the next one.


----------



## swift

mkellogg said:


> - April Fools Day - That is what everybody should be fearing!  I have something fun planned for the next one.


A water balloons fight?


----------



## sergio11

mkellogg said:


> I hope to have the forums back online around noon or 1pm US Eastern Time (GTM -4, 6-7pm in continental Europe) on Sunday.
> 
> Mike


The countdown is on... with 22 hours to go...


----------



## Bloodsun

mkellogg said:


> - April Fools Day - That is what everybody should be fearing!  I have something fun planned for the next one.



Next year, I´ll start April with eyes in the back of my head.  It was funny, yes, but I really scared.


----------



## LMorland

Bloodsun said:


> Lo que me gustaba de WR hasta ahora (mañana no sé si podré decir lo mismo) era que era: *simple, claro, básico, serio, **sin publicidades* (espero que eso se mantenga), *sin botones de facebook ni twitter*


You don't see any advertisements on WR?  I think I'll move to Argentina, for I see plenty of ads in France (and also when I use WR in Germany, Spain, England, and the U.S.).

Actually, I may not have to move, after all.  I have heard a strong rumour that WR is going to offer a paid option in future so that one can view the site *sin publicidades.  *I'll willingly pay good money for that!  Right now on nearly every page I view is a photograph -- a _moving_ _series _of photographs, actually -- of some bedsheets that I ordered off the Internet a few days ago.  It's a little creepy, and more than a little distracting! 

P.S.  There's been a "Like us on Facebook" button on WR for quite a while as well.


----------



## Bloodsun

LMorland said:


> You don't see any advertisements on WR?



Yo sólo veo un par de anuncios cuando uso los diccionarios. Pero nada de nada cuando uso los foros.  Toco madera.


----------



## LMorland

Bloodsun said:


> Yo sólo veo un par de anuncios cuando uso los diccionarios. Pero nada de nada cuando uso los foros.  Toco madera.


Yes, that's true.  But I always use the dictionary before clicking through to the Forum.  

I do greatly appreciate the _nada de nada _in the Forum itself: the idea that advertisements might invade it is just to horrible to contemplate!


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Too lazy to identify to whom I am responding.

1. I am one of those who think that one's profile should include much more information than the minimum presently allowed. It is good to know who you are dealing with, although I do realize how easy it is to enter false information. I simply cannot understand the paranoia for secrecy of many participants. As I understand things, it is not at all easy to trace one's real identity from the information provided when registering in these forums. Adding a few more details, such as sex (I am clearly showing how old I am by not saying _genre_), age, and location, shouldn't make the tracing any easier.

2. No advertisements in the forums themselves over here. Some (and at present very discrete) ads when using the dictionaries. This is a price I am quite willing to pay for using these forums for free, as long as the advertisements remain discrete and do not slow down the dictionaries.

3. People intending to play tricks on April Fools Day should do well remebering that this is not by any means a universal convention. Our equivalent around here is on December 28, so we are not more prepared for practical jokes in April than you are prepared for them in December.


----------



## LMorland

Oldy Nuts said:


> I am one of those who think that *one's profile should include much more information than the minimum presently allowed. *It is good to know who you are dealing with, although I do realize how easy it is to enter false information. I simply cannot understand the paranoia for secrecy of many participants.


Hear, hear! 

I agree with you on all counts, Oldy Nuts.  Whenever I communicate with someone by PM, I sign off with my real first name (a dead giveaway to my gender), and on a couple of occasions I have been annoyed when the person has not returned the favour.  It's only happened a couple of times, but it discourages any desire for future contact on my part. 

On occasions some folks have called me by my first name in a post, and it doesn't bother me.  I don't care if people know my real name; what I _don't want_ is for all my posts to be findable by a Google search of my name.

On the other hand, birthdays are nice, but *I'm not in favour of one's age being focibly revealed to all and sundry* -- you don't even have to do that on Facebook!  

On still another hand, I thought I once read in the rules that *personal photographs were not allowed as avatars*.  There are a couple of people (men!) on the French-English forum who have clear headshots of themselves as their avatars.  One even shows himself partially barechested. I think it's fine to have such photos on one's profile page, but not as an avatar -- it feels somehow intrusive, _in my face_, as we say in English.  If that _is_ a rule, I wish that it would be respected, and if it's not a rule, why not make it so? 

I'd be curious as to other people's responses on these issues.  For I do assume that Mike will be reading all these posts once the initial transition has been completed. 

-- Laura  (just for the record)


----------



## machadinho

mkellogg said:


> mizbooty and others -I _plan_ to start at 9am and _hope_ to be done by 12 or 1pm, US Eastern Time.  It could take only two hours, it could last eight.  I don't know.


Mike, another quote for you:


> *Hofstadter's rule*: Everything takes longer than you expect, even when you take Hofstadter's rule into account.


 Good luck! And for god's sake don't forget to *back up* the old WR first!


----------



## dePrades

mxyzptlk63 said:


> It seems the mobile view is tailored for smartphone only, iPhone and Android devices. Standard mobile phones are kept out. vBullettin is only a web interface on top a DB containing all posts (there is also the "archive" interface, the one that google scan - see HW Upgrade forum - but I don't know if enabled here). What about to keep current WR forum interface on an its own URL - I don't like the words "old" and "new" and prefer numerical label // Proposal, use the year when current WR version was released // - e.g. "forum2005.wr.com" and leave the current "forum.wr.com" for the new interface. At least for some time in order to get trained by the new interface bul leaving a safe boat when something goes wrong.



+1


----------



## Transfer_02

Can't really see any big differences - the new version (as on vBulleting.com) looks pretty much the same as this to me.  Or maybe I'm missing something.

In a nutshell, is the update just a cosmetic change or are there some new functionalities?


----------



## servknada

i don't mind the design... it's the vb 4 platform that scares the hell out of me!!! good luck

bad choice...


----------



## mxyzptlk63

I think this is off-topic and it would need a separate thread. I mean to reveal additional profile informatioo, age, sex, real name, etc. I'm against this possibility. I had a bud experience with a famous newspaper; I registered with my gmail account that contains my full name and they discose it togheter my full name instead of the initials as I asked. My gmail address is the same of my email address at the job, except the domain. My surname isn't very common. The result was spiders were able to compile a public profile of me by merging my business activities, documents I'm the author, blog posts and electronic version of my letters to that newspaper. No, thanks. Keep Big Brother far from me and my family. Obviourly anybody can do whatever he/she prefer but I'm using the minimum of information each forum I subscribed and different avatars. Luckly browsers remember my credentials otherwise it would be a nightmire.


----------



## LMorland

mxyzptlk63 said:


> I mean to reveal additional profile information, age, sex, real name, etc. I'm against this possibility.


Oh, I'm not for revealing one's age or real name either!  

I _am_ for revealing gender (sex), however.  I agree with those who feel it's disconcerting not to know that piece of information.  Beyond that, it should be mandatory to reveal one's native language ("English" or "Spanish" is not specific enough!)  Most people do so, but a few do not; further, some claim to be bilingual who really are not.

But except for gender, I'm satisfied with the information as it's been presented for the 5 years I've been a member: length of time on WRF, number of posts, native language and location -- these are all important data points!


----------



## mxyzptlk63

I agree native language is very important in this specific forum. Sex is useless but very specific cases. Age can be misinterpreted and I prefer to avoid it.


----------



## swift

mxyzptlk63 said:


> Age can be misinterpreted and I prefer to avoid it.


As may your gender, if you are a woman.

I still don't get the "sex is useless" part.


----------



## mxyzptlk63

swift said:


> As may your gender, if you are a woman.
> 
> I still don't get the "sex is useless" part.



That my personal opinion. Feel free to disagree. Could you please rephrase the first sentece? I cannot understand it.


----------



## albertovidal

mxyzptlk63 said:


> I agree native language is very important in this specific forum. Sex is useless but very specific cases. Age can be misinterpreted and I prefer to avoid it.



I don't understand why the age stuff can be misinterpreted
I'm 66 and it doesn't matter to me that all other foreros know how old I am.


----------



## johngiovanni

Dear mkellog -

*Just to say a big thanks for what you do.* I can't begin to understand how you manage all that.

So, my final thoughts on a Saturday evening here in the UK are as follows: "He changed the world and the world was the better for it."

I echo albertovidal's comment about age. And for the record, the last time I looked, I was male.

Regards,

John


----------



## johngiovanni

LMorland said:


> You see, Mike, how momentous this change is in the lives of WRF members, that it requires the likes of Malory and Victor Hugo to express the depth of our emotion!


 
Quite - but I'll keep the "nis", thanks. We have had our double negatives in our time, you know. It's not just an Italian thing!


----------



## johngiovanni

Quote: I don't have the time to start a new thread, but I would simply note that I don't agree with the translation of the last quote. 
Quote:
"_Mutatis mutandis_. *He did what needed to be done*." 
It may have worked in _Aeon Flux_, but the usual meaning of the phrase is _things having been changed that needed to be (had to be, must be) changed_. (Isn't Latin compact!  )

One reason being that _mutandis_ is a gerund (verbal noun), not a finite verb. I would hope that WRF is one of the few places where I won't be considered an insufferable pedant for pointing this out! 


Just to say - the words emboldened were *not *a translation of the Latin phrase. They were just what the author wrote after the Latin phrase. I emboldened them to emphasise the necessary task our wonderful Administraor is about to perform!
(And, also for the record, sex is definitely not useless).

Will we get "street view"?

Buona notte!
John


----------



## Bloodsun

swift said:


> As may your gender, if you are a woman.





mxyzptlk63 said:


> Could you please rephrase the first sentece? I cannot understand it.


Lamentablemente, en este siglo todavía muchos toman más en serio la opinión de los hombres que de las mujeres.



albertovidal said:


> I don't understand why the age stuff can be misinterpreted


El mismo principio: es muy común que se tome más en serio a una persona mayor que a una persona joven.

Son prejuicios bastante anticuados, pero en la realidad todavía existen.


----------



## k-in-sc

Age on the posts is optional. Type of native language seems to be mandatory for English speakers, optional for Spanish speakers (which doesn't seem fair). Gender on the posts is not an option. I don't see why it would hurt to make it one.


----------



## jasminasul

k-in-sc said:


> I'll miss the old style! I just hope there will be an option to display gender on the posts along with people's other information.


 
It wouldn´t make any difference to Sofía, since "she"´s a hinny.
Could the new format please have some sort of built-in virtual stun baton for bad spellers?
And will we be able to vote for best answers?
Well if you don´t see me tomorrow afternoon you know I´m stuck, it took me months to learn how to multiquote.


----------



## mxyzptlk63

albertovidal said:


> ...I'm 66 and it doesn't matter to me that all other foreros know how old I am.



"Oh, you are too old to understand this concept." This is an example of sentence I whouldn't read here. Same for the gender. I hope my opinion is clearer now. You may disagree, obviously.


----------



## k-in-sc

jasminasul said:


> It wouldn't make any difference to Sofía, since "she"'s a hinny.


If you think mules and other hybrids don't have gender, you have another think coming


----------



## david314

Hey guys ,

I just wanted to let you all know that I was offered two choice tickets to the new _Harry Potter_ movie, a bag of gourmet popcorn, and some face time with the lovely Emma Watson, but I decided to camp out by my computer & await the format changes instead.  Go Mike, go -Dumbledorff's got nothing on you!


----------



## mizbooty

johngiovanni said:


> Dear mkellog -
> 
> *Just to say a big thanks for what you do.* I can't begin to understand how you manage all that.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> John




Hear, hear.  And thanks for responding to my question.  

What I find really cool about this particular thread is that whether we like the proposed change or not, it seems that we're all invested in this particular site and appreciate that you ARE taking the time to manage this site, and your intent is to make it better for this community. If I understood correctly, you wouldn't be able to do that anymore if you leave it the way / on the version it currently is.  

I guess another thanks is in order then for taking time (that you'd probably rather spend doing something else) to make sure that this site is still around for a while.


----------



## LMorland

david314 said:


> Dumbledorff's got nothing on you!


*Dumbledorff!*  It's clear that you're not a true HP fan, so your sacrifice is meaningless!


----------



## Oldy Nuts

mxyzptlk63 said:


> "Oh, you are too old to understand this concept." This is an example of sentence I whouldn't read here. Same for the gender. I hope my opinion is clearer now. You may disagree, obviously.



I understand, and I value very much the privacy provided in these forums, but I cannot share your apprehentions. In all these years of participating in them, nobody has taken the trouble to trace my real identity in spite of all the additional information I give in my profile, including a real photograph of mine. Maybe I am not so important as you are? 

As for your problem with age, you know that fable about how a boy feels about his father. "From one to 5 years, his father is a god. From 5 to 9, he becomes a sort of Big Brother. From 9 to ... And suddenly, when he is 25, he comments _it's incredible how much the old man has learned in the last few years_..." (sorry, I am "quoting" from memory, which is not so good lately). For some, my age may be disqualifying, while for others it may give me an aura of respect, but many will simply don't care. For a few, it will be important to know (and I know that for some it has been surprising to know it). I give it for those few, not for the rest.


----------



## albertovidal

mxyzptlk63 said:


> "Oh, you are too old to understand this concept." This is an example of sentence I whouldn't read here. Same for the gender. I hope my opinion is clearer now. You may disagree, obviously.



Well I didn't happen to me thru my 4000 posts
Anyway, I think WR foreros to be smart enough not to be so narrow-minded.
Regards


----------



## albertovidal

Oldy Nuts said:


> I understand, and I value very much the privacy provided in these forums, but I cannot share your apprehentions. In all these years of participating in them, nobody has taken the trouble to trace my real identity in spite of all the additional information I give in my profile, including a real photograph of mine. Maybe I am not so important as you are?
> 
> As for your problem with age, you know that fable about how a boy feels about his father. "From one to 5 years, his father is a god. From 5 to 9, he becomes a sort of Big Brother. From 9 to ... And suddenly, when he is 25, he comments _it's incredible how much the old man has learned in the last few years_..." (sorry, I am "quoting" from memory, which is not so good lately). For some, my age may be disqualifying, while for others it may give me an aura of respect, but many will simply don't care. For a few, it will be important to know (and I know that for some it has been surprising to know it). I give it for those few, not for the rest.


----------



## LMorland

johngiovanni said:


> Quote: "_Mutatis mutandis_. *He did what needed to be done*."
> 
> Just to say - the words emboldened were *not *a translation of the Latin phrase. They were just what the author wrote after the Latin phrase. I emboldened them to emphasise the necessary task our wonderful Administrator is about to perform!


Well, that's what I thought was the case.  But no one else would know that, unless they already knew the Latin phrase.





johngiovanni said:


> Will we get "street view"?


  Street View WR!  Hmmm... lowering our sights a little, I'd vote for some better emoticons, as someone mentioned earlier.  I like the ones on Skype. 

As for "...fortune is so variant, and the wheel so moveable, there nis none constant abiding..." (_Le Morte d'Arthur_, Sir Thomas Malory)  Sorry about that!  Before making my 'edit' I googled the phrase and tumbled upon a modern translation, I guess.  I did study Old English for many years, and Middle English for a bit less, but mostly Chaucer (who was _not_ one of the Knights who said "nis"!)  In any case let's just say that my West Midlands dialect is a bit rusty.  

Anyway, I'm enjoying this thread, because I spend 99% of my time in the French-English forum, and it's fun to meet new people!  (Which is one of the reasons that 'sex is not useless'.)


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Cherchez la femme?


----------



## LMorland

jasminasul said:


> Could the new format please have some sort of built-in virtual stun baton for bad spellers?


I just think that everyone should be encouraged to use a browser with a built-in spell-checker.  Even normally terrific spellers can make typos. I have English, French and German spelling dictionaries installed on my Firefox, and that has saved me from many a goof! 





jasminasul said:


> And will we be able to vote for best answers?


Just for the record, I VOTE NO on that proposition.  I've visited those translation sites where people vote for the best answer, and I do not believe that the path to truth lies in that direction.  Moreover, it would fundamentally change the character of the Forum.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Mike, I know this is the least appropriate time for asking this but, could we have more space for saving private messages? Or a way to save them _with formatting_ in our hard disks, not in the site?


----------



## LMorland

Oldy Nuts said:


> Cherchez la femme?


It's funny, my avatar is decidedly masculine (he has a phallus, if you look closely enough) and a few months ago I discovered that I was living in the same city (in Languedoc) as another member, whose avatar is also decidedly masculine.

We met in person -- actually we've since met many times -- and it turns out we're both women in young(-ish) middle age!


----------



## Oldy Nuts

LMorland said:


> It's funny, my avatar is decidedly masculine (he has a phallus, if you look closely enough) and a few months ago I discovered that I was living in the same city (in Languedoc) as another member, whose avatar is also decidedly masculine.
> 
> We met in person -- actually we've since met many times -- and it turns out we're both women in young(-ish) middle age!



No, the photo is too small to see. But Mercury _should_ have one!

In any case, it is at least risky to try to guess anything about a poster's personality from his/her avatar. Just in case, mine is a pink copihue. Copihue is our national flower, and the pink variety is not very abundant. And Santiago is definitely not the best place to grow copihues. My avatar is a proud real photo of a real copihue grown in my garden.


----------



## LMorland

Oldy Nuts said:


> Mike, I know this is the least appropriate time for asking this but, could we have more space for saving private messages? Or a way to save them _with formatting_ in our hard disks, not in the site?


Yes, Mike, I can't second that request strongly enough.  That would mean more to me than any of the other requests that have been produced.

I've saved every PM I've ever sent or received, in all three formats, but _none _of them is acceptable.  That is to say, re-reading the saved messages later is a pain, not a pleasure.  That's one reason I leave so many in my mailbox, which is always threatening to top out!

And Oldy Nuts, _felicitaciones _on being able to grow that rare, beautiful, patriotic flower in your own garden!


----------



## k-in-sc

More space for PMs would be nice, but since you can export them to your hard drive now, it's hard to justify taking up server space with them. It would be cool to set up something with Google Docs to export them to your account.


----------



## Seikun

I have the impression that most people was needing a thread to talk about anything and many things apart from asking about words in other languages. A thread like this one hahahahahaha^^


----------



## Oldy Nuts

LMorland said:


> ...
> 
> And Oldy Nuts, _felicitaciones _on being able to grow that rare, beautiful, patriotic flower in your own garden!



Just to avoid any misunderstandig: copihues aren't _rare_ in the sense of being uncommon: you can easily find them growing natively in the humid and cold forests in the south of Chile, but it is not easy to grow them in Santiago. They are, however, _rare_ in the sense of being admirable, fine flowers.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

k-in-sc said:


> More space for PMs would be nice, but since you can export them to your hard drive now, it's hard to justify taking up server space with them. It would be cool to set up something with Google Docs to export them to your account.



K, can you explain how does one export them to one's hard disk preserving their format? I am one of those who haven't found a way to do it..


----------



## LMorland

k-in-sc said:


> More space for PMs would be nice, but since you can export them to your hard drive now, it's hard to justify taking up server space with them.


Have you ever tried it?  We've been able to export PMs to our hard drives ever since I joined (November 2006), and I do it religiously, but the results are quite unsatisfactory.  That's why *Oldy Nuts* specified the option of finding "a way to  save them _with formatting_ in our hard disks".

The key phrase is _with formatting!  _


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Seikun said:


> I have the impression that most people was needing a thread to talk about anything and many things apart from asking about words in other languages. A thread like this one hahahahahaha^^



Seikun, it seems you haven't been around here:

http://forum.wordreference.com/forumdisplay.php?f=12


----------



## HallePuppy

As long as you don't make us have to use Facebook, Twitter, etc., as part of it, I'll have to deal with it. But I don't like having to make the change. Wish there were some alternative.


----------



## Seikun

Oldy Nuts said:


> Seikun, it seems you haven't been around here:
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/forumdisplay.php?f=12


I have been around a lot since 2008, but just in the english, japanse, korean and nordic languages forums. It just seemed to me that you were all guys trying to get to know each other here.


----------



## LMorland

Oldy Nuts said:


> K, can you explain how does one export them to one's hard disk preserving their format? I am one of those who haven't found a way to do it..


That's because it can't be done. If we're lucky, that will be one of the unexpected benefits of the new vBulletin software! 

P.S.  You said that  _the pink variety is not very abundant. And Santiago is definitely not the best place to grow copihues_.  So that's what I meant by rare -- the *color*, and your location in a large city. But it's true that a word that means 'exceptional, but not quite rare' would have better fit the bill.


----------



## swift

Just in case you were wondering...

PM's maximum receipt (I know this thread is prehistoric but I think the reason we have a limited storage is to prevent forum members from using WR as a substitute for e-mail.)

Voting (This thread ends with a comment from Mike. )


----------



## Henrik Larsson

The new design is ugly [...], please do not change the current one.


----------



## Kevin Beach

I've had experience of the latest version of vBulletin on other sites. I don't like it and consider it retrogressive. The major problem, from my point of view, is that the front page has lost some of its functionality. I hope nothing is going to disturb the ease with which we can see all the forums on the log-in page.


----------



## jasminasul

LMorland said:


> I just think that everyone should be encouraged to use a browser with a built-in spell-checker. Even normally terrific spellers can make typos. I have English, French and German spelling dictionaries installed on my Firefox, and that has saved me from many a goof! Just for the record, I VOTE NO on that proposition. I've visited those translation sites where people vote for the best answer, and I do not believe that the path to truth lies in that direction. Moreover, it would fundamentally change the character of the Forum.


Mine was a tongue-in-cheek comment 
I really have no idea how forums work, I just hope the colour is blue or green


----------



## Seikun

It is going to be just like Youtube, after a time everybody gets used to the changes.


----------



## nv1962

Bring on the third millennium! I don't mind tradition, but this forum is an invaluable tool, so adapting to new and better ways of using it and embracing a more contemporary look and feel is alright with me. Thanks for the hard work, Mike.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Swift, both links take me to the same thread, the one on voting, something that in my opinion will never work as some seem to expect.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Henrik Larsson said:


> The new design is ugly as fuck, please do not change the current one.



I prefer not to say anything about the new version of these forums until I have seen them, and used them for at least a couple of days.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

My email handling softare allows me to transfer messages to my own HD, thus stopping using server's space. I can open these messages at any time from within my program, with all their initial formatting intact, and with everything stored in my own HD. Would something similar would be too difficult to implement here?


----------



## LMorland

jasminasul said:


> Mine was a tongue-in-cheek comment


Really?  You mean you don't actually hope that _the new format [will] have some sort of built-in virtual stun baton for bad spellers?_ 

Yes, I saw the location of your tongue, but chose to use your comment to segue into a plug for people to install built-in spell-checkers. It's clear to me that most don't use them, and as a former copyeditor and occasional teacher of grammar I prefer to read as few spelling errors as possible.  

(My late husband taught Old and Modern Irish at UC Berkeley, and he used to joke that he had electrodes installed on the chairs that he intended to use if a student repeatedly made the same mistake in grammar.  What's scary is that some naive students actually believed him!  They did work their butts off, though...  )





jasminasul said:


> I really have no idea how forums work, I just hope the colour is blue or green


My impression is that blue will remain the dominant colo(u)r! 

P.S. Oldy Nuts, that's because your email program allows you to save your email messages in HTML.  Our just-about-no-longer-current vBulletin software only allows CMS, XML, and TXT, if memory serves.  But if that doesn't turn out to be one of the improvements in the new version, I will be flabbergasted.  Really.


----------



## LMorland

swift said:


> Just in case you were wondering...
> 
> Voting (This thread ends with a comment from Mike. )



Great link!  Here's the link to Mike's comment: 





> I'm not convinced that rating threads will ever work well.  People just  don't take the time to vote.  This does remind me of the idea to let  people save their favorite threads and posts in a public list.  I think  that could be more useful.
> 
> Mike


----------



## albertovidal

Well, after reading all forero's opinions there's nothing else to say but...*Good luck, Mike with the new forum look!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
Regards,
Alberto


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Laura (just for the record!), I am also fully convinced of the absolute futility and foolishness (if the word exists) of any voting system for threads and/or messages.

Alberto, there are still many hours left until the big change. Don't forget that there are many parts of the world where it will be midday while we are sleeping. In any case, I join you, but with a "small" addition:

*Good luck for Mike and all of us!!!*


----------



## albertovidal

Oldy Nuts said:


> Laura (just for the record!), I am also fully convinced of the absolute futility and foolishness (if the word exists) of any voting system for threads and/or messages.
> 
> Alberto, there are still many hours left until the big change. Don't forget that there are many parts of the world where it will be midday while we are sleeping. In any case, I join you, but with a "small" addition:
> 
> *Good luck for Mike and all of us!!!*



Right, honorable *Oldy*. I just hope (and I'm really confident of, that) our wishes will become true as from today (tomorrow for other foreros).
Regards,
Alberto


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Going to bed now. Just in case this thread survives the change, it was a pleasure and a privilege meeting persons such as our female Winged Messenger. And I hope that Mike can make it in something like his most optimistic couple of hours, although my experience as an experimental physicist (_physics_, not medicine) makes me fear that most likely than not the time will be nerarer to his most pesimistic expectations.

I hope to be meeting you all again sometime tomorrow - today, or the day after tomorrow for others, according to where in the planet they are.

Mike, we are all pushing with you.


----------



## Seikun

I'm using copy paste to get images of this design before the change and also taking images of my first post n_n


----------



## Cagey

Seikun said:


> I'm using copy paste to get images of this design before the change and also taking images of my first post n_n



Yes, your first post is very nice. 
(I checked. )


----------



## sergio11

I am not in favor of voting, either. It may give a wrong answer an undeserved credibility.


----------



## kong.zhong

How to stop the forum spam my email every day by sending me dozens of email?


----------



## Bloodsun

kong.zhong said:


> How to stop the forum spam my email every day by sending me dozens of email?



Go to *My threads*. At left, you will see *Your Control Panel*. Clic on *Edit Options*. Into the *Messaging & Notification* section, you will read *Default Thread Subscription Mode*. Change "Instant email notification" by "No email notification" or any other mode you like.


----------



## broglet

if it ain't broke why fix it?


----------



## LMorland

broglet said:


> if it ain't broke why fix it?


Hi broglet! 

Please read the 179 posts before yours.  All will be clear!


----------



## broglet

LMorland said:


> Hi broglet!
> 
> Please read the 179 posts before yours. All will be clear!


I did and it isn't


----------



## mxyzptlk63

Thank you Oldy Nuts for the nice fabula. I think this is a forum with very nice people that would be a pleasure to meet in person. Didn't you never think to organize a social meeting in some place in the world?


----------



## mxyzptlk63

broglet said:


> I did and it isn't



I agree. I hope it is possible to keep both version for a while.


----------



## Seikun

Cagey said:


> Yes, your first post is very nice.
> (I checked. )


Thanks for your comment^^


----------



## Oldy Nuts

broglet said:


> if it ain't broke why fix it?



Because if it isn't fixed now -by upgrading from nearly obsolete software- it will break down very soon. Running the additional risk of losing the enormous wealth accumulated in messages posted for years.

Is this a good enough reason?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

mxyzptlk63 said:


> Thank you Oldy Nuts for the nice fabula. I think this is a forum with very nice people that would be a pleasure to meet in person. Didn't you never think to organize a social meeting in some place in the world?



Didn't you know the fabula? Just in case: when the boy becomes a teenager, he keeps on thinking "pobre viejo de mierda, no entiende nada de nada" (I hope you can follow that). And when he becomes 25, it's when he discovers how much his old man has learned in the last couple of years...

Yes, many of us have thought of meetings, but distances, prices and timetables make a general meeting absolutely utopic. I have however known of several cases where participants who have travelled to other countries have managed to meet some of the participants there. I have only known of very pleasing and fruitful such meetings.

Only one more hour to go... Please let's not disturb Mike now in any way.

And I do wish we could keep this thread...


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Mike, are we going to have a mobile version now?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

WhoSoyEu said:


> Mike, are we going to have a mobile version now?



I am reasonably sure he has already posted that he is working on that, but his first priority is getting the forums back. I think he said something about a few days but I may be wrong. Please take a look at his posts in this thread.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Oldy Nuts said:


> I am reasonably sure he has already posted that he is working on that, but his first priority is getting the forums back. I think he said something about a few days but I may be wrong. Please take a look at his posts in this thread.



I did but didn't find any new about mobile version. My question was because I've saw the vBulletin link he posted using an iPhone and was directed to a mobile version.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

*Congratulations, Mike!!!*

Everything working this early, and ity looks better that I expected.


----------



## FRENFR

It is rather modern.  I like it!

The primary purpose has not changed, so I don't see a problem at all and any newcomers who have nothing to compare with, will be most impressed.  (My message was just auto-saved so I love that bit already!!!!!)


----------



## Csalrais

¿Este modelo de foro no tiene botón para últimos o nuevos mensajes? Estoy acostumbrado a moverme así por cualquier foro y sin esa opción me siento cojo y lo cierto es que no consigo encontrar el botón.

En cuanto al cambio en sí, bien por las nuevas opciones (respuesta rápida y auto-save, por ejemplo), mal por el nuevo aspecto (me parece horroroso, lo siento).


----------



## swift

Congratulations, Mike. And thank you very much.


----------



## majlo

I actually forgot about the new design but when I entered the forum today I was very pleased. The look is much nicer than the previous one. I hope that the functionality will stay the same or even improve. :​)


----------



## pointvirgule

Thank you for the hard work, Mr. Kellogg. I welcome the change. The new smilies lack contrast, but apart from that, the design is fine. 

But I can't seem to find the extended characters submenu (you know, accented characters and ligatures) in the Advanced mode window. ??


----------



## Oldy Nuts

WhoSoyEu said:


> I did but didn't find any new about mobile version. My question was because I've saw the vBulletin link he posted using an iPhone and was directed to a mobile version.



See message #56, in answer to #51.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Csalrais said:


> ...
> ...mal por el nuevo aspecto (me parece horroroso, lo siento).



¿Realmente te parece muy distinto del anterior? Para mí son muy parecidos.


----------



## Csalrais

Oldy Nuts said:


> ¿Realmente te parece muy distinto del anterior? Para mí son muy parecidos.


Creo que participo en demasiados foros y por eso soy muy (demasiado) exigente con estas cosas. Pero no tengo dudas de que me acabaré acostumbrando, es solo que el anterior me parecía más elegante en su simplicidad.


----------



## cyberpedant

Looks great! I'm happy.


----------



## LMorland

Mike (and all) --

I'm running out to the Métro, but I had to see what the new version looked like.  My first response is that I don't hate it, EXCEPT THAT *I don't like the automatic italicization of quoted posts.*  I use_ italics,_ *boldface*, etc., very precisely in my posts, and if they are quoted I don't want all my words rendered into italics.

Is it possible to turn off that feature, please?  

And, oh yes, I agree that the emoticons definitely need work! I assumed that they would be improved (and perhaps doubled in number) but instead they are washed out! 

Congratulations on making your deadline!


----------



## paradoxa4

This forum looks so badass... It's just awesome, it's attractive... Well, that's what I think, I really liked the new interface.


----------



## k-in-sc

LMorland said:


> *I don't like the automatic italicization of quoted posts.*  I use_ italics,_ *boldface*, etc., very precisely in my posts, and if they are quoted I don't want all my words rendered into italics.
> Is it possible to turn off that feature, please?


Agree. The shaded quotes were better.



Csalrais said:


> ¿Este modelo de foro no tiene botón para últimos o nuevos mensajes? Estoy acostumbrado a moverme así por cualquier foro y sin esa opción me siento cojo y lo cierto es que no consigo encontrar el botón.


What do you mean? The Subscribed Threads and other features seem unchanged to me.

The change isn't as big as I thought and I really like the auto-save! Also, you may have made IT history by getting things back online so quick


----------



## Csalrais

Es que a lo mejor estoy diciendo una tontería, pero la interfaz anterior tenía un botón que mostraba ordenados cronológicamente todos los mensajes de todos los subforos, con lo que solo tenía que pulsarlo para seguir los cambios en la actividad de todo el foro en vez de centrarme en uno solo. No sé cual era el nombre que tenía aquí pero en otros dos foros que tengo abiertos a la vez que este se llama "Nuevos Mensajes" o "View New Posts". Espero haberlo aclarado.

Edito: Ahora que me fijo era como el botón de "Combined View" que aparece ahora en los subforos de español-inglés pero a nivel global.


----------



## swift

Hola *Csalrais*:

El enlace que mencionas es el "New posts", que efectivamente falta en esta nueva interfaz. Quizás sea restaurado cuando las búsquedas en los foros vuelvan a ser activadas y entonces tendremos el nuevo enlace "What's new?" o "Today's posts". Esperemos un poco más y si mañana no lo ves, quizás pudieras señalárselo a Mike en el hilo que abrió para señalar todos esos "errores y omisiones".


----------



## Csalrais

Muchas gracias por la aclaración, swift.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Hello,

I've just spent half an hour with the new interface, and it seems fine to me.
 But except the "Auto-Saved" function that could be of some help, I didn't found any other new feature. Did I miss something?
I agree that in a language forum the quote switched into italics is not a good thing, and for now I miss my "Reply to all" (riplaïol) button (it is here but doesn't work yet).


----------



## Transfer_02

Some of the threads I have replied to don't show me the green tick that indicates (to me) that I have posted something there.  (Not sure I have explained that very well).  For example, I posted reply  #3 in this thread:  http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2201364

But when I go to the main page of the French/English vocab forum I have no indication that I actually posted anything in there. 

 Other threads I have posted this afternoon do show me the green tick eg #2 in this one:  http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2201365


Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## poetpenpassion

Hello! I don`t like new design, please, can you return old design? I`am crying very strongly. Yelena.


----------



## k-in-sc

poetpenpassion said:


> Hello! I don`t like new design, please, can you return old design? I`am crying very strongly. Yelena.


Aw, come on, it's not that bad, here's a Kleenex! (And you're crying really* hard* )


----------



## BezierCurve

Not sure if someone's reported it yet, it's just the small links to subforums at the bottom (to the left). I think that bit needs a closing apostrophe, since there is following HTML code showing in the links' href value. Cheers.


----------



## 涼宮

I definitely prefer the old design. The new emoticons are horrible, and whenever I click on someone's ''find all threads'' it says '' page not found''. I do not like the new profile style neither. OMG I miss so badly the old emoticons! And to me, the new colors are just too flashy and bright!


----------



## k-in-sc

The new emoticons suck. The old ones sucked too, just not as much ;-)


----------



## Transfer_02

The <TOP> icon on the Quick Navigation panel (bottom right hand corner inside a thread) doesn't seem to work.


----------



## Cagey

涼宮 said:


> I definitely prefer the old design. The new emoticons are horrible, and whenever I click on someone's ''find all threads'' it says '' page not found''. I do not like the new profile style neither. OMG I miss so badly the old emoticons! And to me, the new colors are just too flashy and bright!


Please don't despair.

The new system is still being worked on.  The search function that finds a person's posts isn't working yet, and the emoticons may be changed.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Csalrais said:


> Creo que participo en demasiados foros y por eso soy muy (demasiado) exigente con estas cosas. Pero no tengo dudas de que me acabaré acostumbrando, es solo que el anterior me parecía más elegante en su simplicidad.



Pues entonces no te precipites a decir que te parece horroroso. Mi madre me enseñó que "puedes pedir perdón, y pueden perdonarte, pero la herida queda".


----------



## Cagey

Transfer_02 said:


> The <TOP> icon on the Quick Navigation panel (bottom right hand corner inside a thread) doesn't seem to work.


(It doesn't work for me either.)

Please notice that *Mike has started a new thread for discussing problems and his progress* with them:
 forum upgrade progress
It might be good to post there.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

I think that performing the move to a new software in less than three hours is a fantastic achievement. Let's not bury it under a miriad of petty complaints about things that in one's opinion -not in the least shared by all- looked better in the old forums, or things not yet working or not fully implemented or likely to be improved in the very near future.

Mike has asked for suggestions for improving things to be posted here:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2201344

Please do.


----------



## Perseas

Bloodsun said:


> Go to *My threads*. At left, you will see *Your Control Panel*. Clic on *Edit Options*. Into the *Messaging & Notification* section, you will read *Default Thread Subscription Mode*. Change "Instant email notification" by "No email notification" or any other mode you like.


I can't find *Your* *Control Panel*, nowhere on the left of *My threads*. Has it changed as well?

As for the new design, it looks very similar to the older one.


----------



## Cagey

Perseas said:


> I can't find *Your* *Control Panel*, nowhere on the left of *My threads*. Has it changed as well?
> 
> As for the new design, it looks very similar to the older one.


In the column to the left of "*My threads"* look click on "General Settings" [under My Account].

Under *Messaging & Notification*
Find the: "Default Thread Subscription Mode" 
Use the drop-down menu to select your preference.


----------



## Perseas

Thanks a lot, Cagey!


----------



## johngiovanni

Just to say thanks for all the work.  It seems all very similar.  Perhaps in time I will come to understand the differences.  On my monitors the colours seem less contrasty, more wishy-washy.  But, as revolutions go, this one seems relatively bloodless.


----------



## jasminasul

I haven´t tried it yet but I love the new look, it´s sort of clean and sleek!


----------



## sara-lingo

Colours are pretty uneasy on the eye in my opinion.


----------



## Kevin Beach

I'm delighted to see that my fears about the front page were unfounded.

I wish that other site owners could do as well as Monsieur Kellogg!


----------



## albertovidal

So far, I haven't seen many differences. Anyway, I actually like the new pattern and its colors.
Congratulations again, Mike. I know it's been a real hard work for you and your tem to launch this new platform.
PS: TOP botom doesn't work (at least to me)


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Looking great. 

Now I'm wishing another forum I visit often and has our old version of vBulletin would update as well. 

Saludos.


----------



## johngiovanni

Hey, it's really growing on me!  It's mellow, not strident.  (A bit like me).


----------



## k-in-sc

Yeah, I think we'll quickly forget the old WR. (Especially if Mike does something about these emoticons ;-))


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

I'm lost.... just a weekend off and now I'm lost...  Right now I cannot handle the change at all. Oh well I will, someday, but I'll have to tackle my new cell first.


----------



## albertovidal

Top bottom is now working


----------



## cyberpedant

Not to worry, Valeria. You'll catch on quickly enough. The only thing that troubles me at this point is the lack of the "new threads" menu choice—whose return I believe has been promised.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Please *do* visit this thread before posting complaints here, and *do* post constructive suggestions there:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2201344


----------



## chileno

Thank you Mike for your dedication!


Hernán.


----------



## mkellogg

Thank you all for your suggestions!  It has been quite a day, but it hasn't gone too bad.  Please see my comments in the other C&S thread.


----------



## Kevin Beach

mkellogg said:


> Thank you all for your suggestions!  It has been quite a day, but it hasn't gone too badly.  Please see my comments in the other C&S thread.


Not to make a point Michael, but .....


----------



## broglet

is it no longer possible to show just the threads in which one has posted where there are new unread messages?  that was an enormously valuable facility which seems to have vanished!


----------



## Kevin Beach

broglet said:


> is it no longer possible to show just the threads in which one has posted where there are new unread messages?  that was an enormously valuable facility which seems to have vanished!


Click on "My threads", highlighted in yellow on the functions row on the banner at the top of every page. It's between "Forum home" and "Private messages". I think it's exactly the same as in the previous version.


----------



## broglet

thanks Kevin but that produces all the threads in which one has posted and not just the ones where there are new unread messages


----------



## Hector9

Yes, "*My threads*" works like a charm


----------



## Kevin Beach

broglet said:


> thanks Kevin but that produces all the threads in which one has posted and not just the ones where there are new unread messages


But doesn't it show the threads with new messages at the top and in bold? Mine always has and still does


----------



## tilt

It's great the former smileys are back.    
They're much clearer that the new ones.


----------



## cyberpedant

I just noticed that in a copy/paste from my digital OED the IPA transcriptions did not display (only a continuous underline instead). Here are a few characters copied from the Lexilogos online typewriter (this is merely a test): ɑɐæʤəʊʌθœ 
This seems to work fine here (at least before clicking the Post quick reply link).


----------



## Oldy Nuts

broglet said:


> thanks Kevin but that produces all the threads in which one has posted and not just the ones where there are new unread messages



Once you get the full list, click on "Unanswered" button in the "My Subscriptions" box at the left:


----------



## cyberpedant

"Delete" button seems to be missing from the "Private Messages" thread. I don't want to delete them all (which does seem to be possible).


----------



## Oldy Nuts

It is in the dropdown menu "Selected Messages" at the bottom. It has always been possible to delete all the selected messages; if all are selected, you'll delete them all


----------



## didakticos

¡Me gusta! ¡Buen trabajo!


----------



## Kevin Beach

Oldy Nuts said:


> Once you get the full list, click on "Unanswered" button in the "My Subscriptions" box at the left:
> 
> View attachment 8266



Hmmmm ... mine doesn't have that option ....


----------



## mxyzptlk63

I think this thread should be closed as there is the new one on post-upgrade suggestions, at http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2201344


----------



## Correre

didakticos said:


> ¡Me gusta! ¡Buen trabajo!



Me too!


----------



## darthjavader

So far, so good!!!


----------



## broglet

Kevin Beach said:


> Hmmmm ... mine doesn't have that option ....


mine neither :-(


----------



## mxyzptlk63

mxyzptlk63 said:


> I think this thread should be closed as there is the new one on post-upgrade suggestions, at http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2201344


Autoquote!


----------



## swift

broglet said:


> is it no longer possible to show just the threads in which one has posted where there are new unread messages?  that was an enormously valuable facility which seems to have vanished!


Your 'subscribed threads with new posts' should appear in your control panel by clicking the 'Settings' link.


----------



## mglenadel

Has anybody witnessed missing posts? I know i've posted a reply to a thread and it (the post) has vanished (or at least I am not able to see it), alongside at least one other post by another user (which I was replying to).


Nevermind. The original poster had started a new thread rephrasing the question, so obviously my previous post wouldn't be there.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Let us *please* try to post all reports and suggestions in here:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2201344


----------



## George French

When I click reply with Quote I have to wait a long time (over a minute) before I can type. One in two tries....

GF..


----------

